# Pacolam y Juan1912 en el sur chico



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Qué tal? Aqui les paso unas fotos que tomé con el forista Pacolam durante su visita. En la primera semana de agosto, fuimos a Ica a webear un poco. De 3 días pasó a 5, así que tenemos varias fotos para mostar. 

Aqui unas tres fotos antes de llegar a la ciudad de Ica

























Instalándonos en Ica










Aqui, unas fotos de la zona antigua de la ciudad de Ica, cerca a la plaza 


























































La plaza principal









Y bueno, eso fue un poco lo que hicimos el primer día, caminar por el centro


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El segundo día fuimos a Huacachina. Hacía mucho calor, por lo menos para un limeño.










Ica tiene un cielo muy bonito, por cierto.


























































































Las amigas de Claudia (claudia es la de negro)




















Muy bonito Huacachina, está medio cochinón (el agua en especial) pero en general es agradable


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Me parece que este thread es històrico... hasta se podrìa hacer un antes y después...

Hasta ganas de llorar me da.... Las fotos estàn bellas y la ciudad .... no tengo palabras....

Hay en mi corazòn tanta esperanza de que muy pronto esa ciudad volverà a resplandecer.

Gracias Juan


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yo pensaba que la gente se bañaba ahí, por lo visto no. A cuantos Kms de la ciudad se encuentra?


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

ajajajaja q cute salgo con mi pañoleta :banana2: :lol: :lol: :lol::| pero espera.. falta esa foto de uds dos la q no quisieron mostrar uuuuhmmmmmm... xq será =P
hablando en serio muy bonito Ica y bueno lo único q se es que se levantara para lucir mejor q antes.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bonitas fotos, muy bonito Ica.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Buenas fotos :banana: La huacachina se ve linda  Ojala la ciudad de Ica se levante rapido y mas bella :banana:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> ajajajaja q cute salgo con mi pañoleta :banana2: :lol: :lol: :lol::|* pero espera.. falta esa foto de uds dos la q no quisieron mostrar uuuuhmmmmmm... xq será =P*hablando en serio muy bonito Ica y bueno lo único q se es que se levantara para lucir mejor q antes.




ahi ta


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

JT 69 said:


> Yo pensaba que la gente se bañaba ahí, por lo visto no. A cuantos Kms de la ciudad se encuentra?


Kilómetros? ni idea, pero a unos 15 minutos de la ciudad, en Ica todo está relativamente cera


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Tocayo, qué buenos recuerdos; tu trenza está de la PM y no nos podemos quejar que el viaje salió bravazo.
Aproveho la oportunidad para agradecer a Imanol por el citytour =D


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Manuel, 1912 y Pacolam (yo soy el del medio)










Qué viva el pisco !!!!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Muy bonitas fotos! y que buen clima que hacía, chvr el recorrido!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

otra foto


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Chvrs todas las fotos... menos la mia... ese dia estaba con un resfrio fatal... y encima, salgo hecho una vaca T_T.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Bacanes la fotos ! Hicieron sandboard ? a de ser chevre en las dunas Iquenias !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué chéveres las fotos.  Me fascinaron las de Huacachina y el centro de Ica.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Chvrs todas las fotos... menos la mia... ese dia estaba con un resfrio fatal... y encima, salgo hecho una vaca T_T.


Bah, luces bien.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

aaajajaj qué felices

Ica encantadora.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Primera vez que veo a la laguna de huacachina al detalle, nada mal, pero noto descuido... En fin, no deja de ser un lugar muy interesante.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bonitas fotos......Ica hermosisima.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Wow, de verdad duele mucho ver las edificacines históricas asi en estado de destrucción. Espero se las reconstruya a la brevedad, Ica merece eso y mas !


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Actualmente, dónde está el Señor de Luren?


----------

